# Our Story



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry you went through such hard times in your life. Also i'm glad your getting your life back together. Here's a very warm welcome to the forum from me!! Please share some pictures of your horse with us.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You've had a rough start, but sounds like things are going a bit better now. Horses can help to keep us focused-glad that you had Lakota to help you through the tough times. Be careful picking your friends. After your birthday, are you thinking of working, or will you be furthering your education? Or some combination?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Best to you, And hopefully you will get to see Lakota very soon.

I would love to see some photos of you and your boy!


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! I'm getting to see Lakota every day now. He recently had the bit in his mouth for the first time. 
But after I graduate I am going to start working. Maybe a few years down the line I will go to college and further my education.


----------

